# Gesucht: Jemanden den ich werben kann



## Dokagero (11. Januar 2014)

Wies im Titel steht, suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Selber bin ich auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad verterten auf seite der Horde.

Bei interesse, einfach hier oder per PN (bevorzugt) antworten 

MfG
Arjor


----------

